# T-shirt Printer in Bandung (Indonesia)



## hangkebon

Hi guys.
Need help here..
Does anyone know T-SHIRT PRINTER(s) in Bandung(Indonesia)?
Can someone give any website, address or email which related with my needs..
Preferably PRINTER(s) who can do all-over/big size prints on tshirt..(hopefully hav belt printer)

We need to prints about 300-500 pieces tshirts for our limited edition tees as soon as possible. 

Thanks!


----------



## hangkebon

since there's no answer..
what about printers in Malaysia or Singapore?? 
does anyone knows..

preferably can do all-over/big size prints on tees.
thanks~


----------



## desmond.halim

Hi i am a new member, are u looking the machine or looking a partner who can do the production?, cos my company has a Direct To Garment Printing machine. so maybe we can work together. my location is in jakarta, my ph number is +62 8129015558, thanks for ur attention


----------

